# Kaffeeränder auf Blatt



## sonicks (6. Juni 2003)

Ich möchte auf einem ganz normalen Blatt Papier einen *"Kaffeerand"* darstellen. Mit Kaffeerand mein ich, wenn man eine Kaffeetasse auf ein Blatt stellt, ein Bißchen was überläuft und man die Tasse dann wieder weg nimmt, bleibt so ein Rand. Dürfte ja klar sein oder ?

- Wie würdet ihr das am besten mit Photoshop darstellen.
- Einscannen wär die eine Methode. Aber das würde ein bißchen schwer werden, weil ich auf dem Blatt schon Einiges drauf habe.

MFG sonicks


----------



## tool (7. Juni 2003)

Wieso kochst Du Dir nicht einfach kurz einen neuen Kaffee und stellst diesen auf ein neues sauberes Blatt Papier und scannst es?
Waere zumindest die einfachste Loesung.


----------



## sonicks (7. Juni 2003)

Naja gut, das wäre eine Möglichkeit. Das Problem ist halt nur, dass ich schon ein fertig bearbeitetes Blatt habe. 

Ich kann es ja mal probieren. Wenn jemand eine andere Lösung hat, posten.


----------



## cocoon (7. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von sonicks _
> Das Problem ist halt nur, dass ich schon ein fertig bearbeitetes Blatt habe.


Dann musst Du Dein bereits fertiges Papier mit dem gescannten Kaffeerand kombinieren, z.B. durch
- angleichen von Helligkeit/Kontrast/Farbe,
- Ebenenmasken und
- Ebenenmodi


----------



## sonicks (7. Juni 2003)

Na gut ok, ich sehe ich werd wohl nicht drum herum kommen . 

Falls jemand noch was einfällt  ...

Ich kann ja dann mal mein Ergebnis posten.


----------

